# Viagra pessaries-advice please!



## Ladyrootoo (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi pharmacist,

I am about to start my 3rd ivf cycle on 9 Nov. I have problems with endometrial thickness and have been prescribed oral Viagra 50mg od for the first time. I have read elsewhere on this site that vaginal preparations are more effective. Is this true? Aid so do you know anywhere where I can source the vaginal preparations? My clinic (crgh) doesnt know.

Thanks so much for your help!
X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry not my area of expertise so I'm not aware of any evidence comparing sildenafil oral v pessary which shows the pessary to be more effective. The mode of action of the drug is the same no matter what route it is taken by, however via vaginal route it will bypass the liver and possibly result in greater concentrations initially.

As far as I know here is no commercial preparation available but it is made as a specials product in the USA, it isn't available in the UK and I'm not aware of any licensed wholesalers that import it either.


----------

